# Alternative ink pump - DCBluesman Style



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 16, 2007)

I got these new converters in the other day and wanted to post up a review on them.  I contacted Lou because I needed a converter to fit a pen I messed up. (Long story short, I drilled the wrong blanks) I had been able to trim the Schmidt pump down, but it would stick at the bottom.  

First impression is very good, the fit & finish is very nice and the look when applied to a kit like the Jr. Gent/Statesman is stunning. When you see the converter matching up like that, you would think it is a much more expensive pen and this converter does just that, it "makes the pen".

I have not had time to see how the ink "fill" holds up compared to the standard refills, it seems like I can put more ink in the converter than it takes, but it is hard to tell right now if there is more or less ink compared to the standard pumps.
However, either way, these will make your pen appear much more expensive than the ones that come with the kit.  

Now the other bonus is what this opens up in the world of closed end pens!  With the smooth round end, they take to a drilled hole better than the screw end that can "feed the ink" if the hole is off, plus with the shorter length you can shorten the closed ends with out having to be stuck with those "refills"!

I do not recall any good photos of these that really show them in a pen, or compared to the standard converter, so...


----------



## scotirish (Dec 16, 2007)

Where do you get the second and third from?  Most of the ones I get are the first and I find if I fill them  by using the twist top, if I turn it incorrectly when it is up, they leak.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 16, 2007)

Contact Lou (aka: DCBluesman) He sells them, and really should have a link in his profile. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/pop_profile.asp?mode=display&id=506


----------



## Turnitall (Dec 17, 2007)

You can also find them here... http://www.tryphon.it/catalogo.htm

Tryphon is a great supplier of pen material and supplies....


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, and at the same cost that Lou sells them for.

Oh, yea... and Lou is one of us.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 17, 2007)

Lee - I'm glad the converter worked for your need!  The two converters I sell are for customization purposes.  Little Havanas and El Toros have long required the use of cartridges.  The short converters work in these pens!  BTW, my converters are cheaper if you buy 10 at a time - $25 rather than $30 - and you can mix and match the sizes! [8D]


----------



## scotirish (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads-up"!


----------

